# Tv character tfs



## ryderx (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this.

Would anyone be interested in talking about or roleplaying tf ideas featuring guys from tv shows or actors as the subjects that transform? some examples being the guys from Arrow, Teen Wolf, Once Upon A Time. 

I'm open to any kind of transformation with no real limits. Only things I don't like are age regression/anything involving under 18 or gender changes.


----------

